# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Bodybuilding.gr Events >  1ο ATLAS Challenge 2011 -  Videos

## Polyneikos

*Αtlas Video # 1  Uploaded by Muscleboss 






Επιλέξτε αναλυση 1080HD, σε πλήρης οθόνη!!*

----------


## basiadim

επιτελους ευχαριστουμε αφεντικο!!!! :01. Wink:  :01. Wink:

----------


## Eddie

Αυτα ειναι!!!!!!!!!  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: 

Τα σπαει το βιντεο,γαματη ποιοτητα!!!Πολυ καλοι ολοι τους,αυτον τον αγγελοπουλο ειδικα χαιρεσαι να τον βλεπεις να πιεζει  :03. Clap:

----------


## Goofonly

Μπράβο παιδιά! Πολύ καλό βιντεάκι! Όντως φοβερή εμψύχωση από τους spotters και από όλους όσους βρισκόντουσαν εκεί!  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Johnnie jackson

παίδες ο πρώτος της -85 κατηγορίας κάνει μισές επαναλήψεις η είναι η ιδέα μου, δεν το χα παρατηρήσει από κοντά, το είδα στο βιντεακι που μόλις ανεβάσατε.. πολύ καλή δουλειά btw με το βίντεο

----------


## Eddie

> παίδες ο πρώτος της -85 κατηγορίας κάνει μισές επαναλήψεις η είναι η ιδέα μου, δεν το χα παρατηρήσει από κοντά, το είδα στο βιντεακι που μόλις ανεβάσατε.. πολύ καλή δουλειά btw με το βίντεο


Το παρατηρησα κι εγω..μισες δεν ειναι σε καμια περιπτωση,απλως δεν ειναι,η μαλλον δε μπορεις να διακρινεις απ αυτη τη γωνια εαν ειναι ολοκληρωμενες.

----------


## KostasA.

Mπράβο μάγκες πολύ δυνατό το πρώτο βιντεο. Περιμένω και τα άλλα....

----------


## Georges

Πολύ καλή φάση  :03. Thumb up: . Συγχαρητήρια σε όλους όσους πήραν μέρος και ειδικά στην κοπέλα η οποία "τα σπάει"  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## basiadim

> Πολύ καλή φάση . Συγχαρητήρια σε όλους όσους πήραν μέρος και ειδικά στην κοπέλα η οποία "τα σπάει"


 σε ευχαριστω  :01. Razz:  :02. Welcome:  :01. Wink:

----------


## Mitsoss

> Το παρατηρησα κι εγω..μισες δεν ειναι σε καμια περιπτωση,απλως δεν ειναι,η μαλλον δε μπορεις να διακρινεις απ αυτη τη γωνια εαν ειναι ολοκληρωμενες.


                                                                        Παιδια επειδη εγω ημουν εκει..και τυχαινει να ειμαι ο 2οσ με τις 27..οι επαναληψεις καθαρες δεν ηταν...στις 8 πρωτες ο σποττερ του εκανε νοημα να τις παιζει πιο πανω ...και οι 3 4 τελευταιες για μενα ηταν απαραδεκτες...

----------


## Mitsoss

> παίδες ο πρώτος της -85 κατηγορίας κάνει μισές επαναλήψεις η είναι η ιδέα μου, δεν το χα παρατηρήσει από κοντά, το είδα στο βιντεακι που μόλις ανεβάσατε.. πολύ καλή δουλειά btw με το βίντεο


   ισωσ και να κανω λαθος,επειδη βγηκα 2ος...anyway δεν υπαρχει θεμα

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πολυ ωραίο το βίντεο και καλή ανάλυση , μπράβο σε όλα τα παιδια που συμμετείχαν και μεγαλύτερο μπράβο απο μένα σ αυτούς που δεν είχαν υψηλές επιδόσεις , γιατι παίζει ρόλο και ο χρόνος ενασχόλησης του καθένα και παρ όλα αυτα τα παιδια συμμετείχαν και τα έδωσαν όλα .

αυτο είναι ενα παράδειγμα ευ αγωνίζεσθαι  γιατι δεν μετράει μόνο η πρώτη θέση ειδικα σε τέτοιους αγώνες , αλλα και η χαρα της συμμετοχής  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

επίσης να τονίσω πως στο ανέβασμα αν δεν τεντώνουν τα χέρια στο άνω σημείο είναι πιο δύσκολα γιατι δεν κλειδώνει το βάρος , ώστε να ξεκουραστούν οι μυς περισσότερο παίζει ρόλο το κατέβασμα 

επίσης ενας άλλος παράγων που επηρεάζει και είναι θετικο η αρνητικό , παίζει ρόλο το μήκος των χεριών που έχει να κάνει και με το ύψος , αυτοί με κοντα χέρια , άρα έχουν και κοντούς μοχλούς άρα και ευνοούνται σ αυτες τις ασκήσεις , γιατι κάνουν μικρότερη διαδρομή .

ήταν μια ευχάριστη εκδήλωση γι αυτούς που συμμετείχαν αλλα και γι αυτούς που παρακολούθησαν και μια ευκαιρία να γνωριστούν και τα μέλη τού φόρουμ μεταξύ τους .

στον πλέον κατάληλο χώρο στο γυμναστήριο του Σπύρου Μπουρνάζου , που με την παρέα του ήταν οι καλύτεροι οικοδεσπότες  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Devil

ποοοοο αυτα ειναι.... αλλο πραμα το βιντεο... ειχε και γαμω τις ατμοσφερες εκει μεσα... μπραβο παιδια :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## GREEK POWER

Πολλα συνχαρητηρια για την ζεστη , οικογενειακη ατμοσφαιρα που σε εκανε να θες να εισαι παρον  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## giak

Μπράβο πολύ καλό το βίντεο. Φοβερό Event! Όντως με τον πρώτο στα -85 υπάρχει ένα θέμα. 
Δε πειράζει όμως γιτί οι αγώνες είναι ερασιτεχνικοί.
 Είχα παρακολουθήσει τα special Olympics στην άρση βαρών και εκεί ο πάγκος ρύθμιζε με λεπτομέρεια πάνω στον αθλητή και επίσης η άσκηση γινόταν με παύση στο στήθος και ο κριτής έδινε το σήμα. 
Τα κιλά των αγώνων είναι "επαγγελματικά" από ότι βλέπω παρόμοια με αυτά των special Olympics.
Για τα αποτελέσματα θα ήταν πολύ πιο δίκαιο να χρησιμοποιηθεί ένας τύπος, πχ η wilks formula. http://www.marylandpowerlifting.com/wilks.asp

----------


## Dreiko

> Τα κιλά των αγώνων είναι "επαγγελματικά" από ότι βλέπω παρόμοια με αυτά των special Olympics.


ναι οσο για τα κιλα τα εφερε απο τον Πανελληνιο ο ιδιος ο Σπυρος μπουρναζος,και να τον ευχαριστησουμε και γι'αυτο....
ειναι τα ιδια κιλα που εκαναν γνωστοι ολυμπιονικες αρσιβαριστες... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Παιδια ο πρωτος,εχει πολυ ανοικτη λαβη και ειναι μεθοδος powerlifting,όπως με ενημερωσαν γνωστες του αθληματος που ηταν παρων.Στην ουσία με αυτη την μεθοδο γινονται μικρότερες κινησεις των τρικεφαλων κατα την αρση και ευνοεί τις επαναλήψεις.
Παρατηρηστε το. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## GREEK POWER

Ρε παιδια τι σημασια εχουν ολα αυτα ? Εδω το event καταληξε μια αδερφικη γιορτη και εγω το εισεπραξα χωρις να ειμαι εκει .Σαν να μαζευτει μια παρεα για φαι και να διαφωνουμε για το ποιος εχει περισσοτερο στο πιατο του. :01. Wink:

----------


## LION

> Παιδια ο πρωτος,εχει πολυ ανοικτη λαβη και ειναι μεθοδος powerlifting,όπως με ενημερωσαν γνωστες του αθληματος που ηταν παρων.Στην ουσία με αυτη την μεθοδο γινονται μικρότερες κινησεις των τρικεφαλων κατα την αρση και ευνοεί τις επαναλήψεις.
> Παρατηρηστε το.


 Για να το ξεκαθαρίσουμε κι αυτό!  :01. Smile: 

Ο αθλητής κρατάει τη μπάρα οριακά στους *81 πόντους που επιτρέπεται*!

Τώρα αν εκτελεί σωστά όλες τις επαναλήψεις,το αναφέραμε ότι υπήρξε ανοχή στους περισσότερους!

Κοιτάξτε τις σωστές εκτελέσεις από όλους τους αθλητές και παραδειγματιστείτε !!! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## KostasA.

Ενταξει ρε μαγκες μην τρελαινεστε! Την πλάκα μας πήγαμε να κάνουμε και να περασουμε ένα ευχαριστο απόγευμα,  χωρίς να θέλουμε να αποδείξουμε τιποτα. Ο καθένας ξέρει τον εαυτό του και πόσο αξίζει καλητερα απο τον καθένα. Δεν είμαστε επαγγελματιες. Αν έχετε την ορεξη και δείτε powerlifters του εξωτερικού θα δακρύστε με τα κιλά που παίζουν.

----------


## giak

> Αν έχετε την ορεξη και δείτε powerlifters του εξωτερικού θα δακρύστε με τα κιλά που παίζουν.


Προτιμώ να βλέπω καθαρούς αθλητές και μικρότερες επιδόσεις (καθαρά προσωπική άποψη).

----------


## nos kos

πολλα μπραβο για το βιντεο αψογο! εγιναν πιλογη ομως στις προσπαθειες δεν ειναι ολες
 :01. Wink:

----------


## Muscleboss

> πολλα μπραβο για το βιντεο αψογο! εγιναν πιλογη ομως στις προσπαθειες δεν ειναι ολες


Σωστά έγινε επιλογή κυρίως με βάση τις πρώτες θέσεις κατάταξης παιδιά. Μακάρι να μπορουσαμε να τους βάλουμε όλους αλλά θα ήταν μια ώρα βίντεο....

Επόμενο βίντεο σε σειρά οι επαναλήψεις των squat. Λογικά θα δημοσιευτείς αργά το βράδυ ή αύριο πρωί.  :03. Thumb up: 

ΜΒ

----------


## Polyneikos

> πολλα μπραβο για το βιντεο αψογο! εγιναν πιλογη ομως στις προσπαθειες δεν ειναι ολες


Σε πρωτη φαση παιδια θα παρουσιασουμε 2-3  βιντεο ενδεικτικα...Για οσους ηταν αλλα και δεν ηταν...Να παρουσιαστει το event...
Μολις γινει όλο αυτο θαμπουν και βιντεο με αυτοτελείς τις κατηγορίες...Kατι αντίστοιχο όπως γινεται και με τις φωτογραφίες....
Το εχω ξαναπεί,όλοι όσοι συμμετείχαν θα παρουσιαστουν. :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Muscleboss

2o video από το 1o Atlas Challenge, κατηγορίες επαναλήψεων squat  :05. Squat:  :05. Squat:  :05. Squat:

----------


## Eddie

Μπραβο!!!!!!!!!!!Τρελη εμψυχωση το κοινο,και πολυ γελιο σε μερικες φασεις..εκει που λεγατε στον mergy "πηνατς,πηνατς" χαχαχαχα κλαμα..!

Παντως,εκτος απ τον Βελουδο που του βγαζω το καπελο,δεν ειδα κανεναν αλλον να φτανει το πανω μερος του μηρου στο παραλληλο.Ισως ο ahmet σε μερικες επαναληψεις του.Ο δε mergy,τι ηταν αυτες οι μισες αλα coleman που πετουσε που και που?

Μπραβο και στα παιδια και στους σποττερ,boss εισ ωραιος  :03. Clap:

----------


## basiadim

μπραβο ρε συ γιαννη !!! πολυ καλοοοςςς  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## 72K

> Παντως,εκτος απ τον Βελουδο που του βγαζω το καπελο,δεν ειδα κανεναν αλλον να φτανει το πανω μερος του μηρου στο παραλληλο.Ισως ο ahmet σε μερικες επαναληψεις του.Ο δε mergy,τι ηταν αυτες οι μισες αλα coleman που πετουσε που και που?


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Muscleboss

Σχετικά με την τεχνική, πολλές επαναλήψεις αθλητών δεν μέτρησαν τελικά ενώ τις εκτελούσαν γιατί δεν ήταν αρκετά χαμηλές ή ήταν πολύ γρήγορες. Φαίνεται και στο βίντεο αυτό.
Μπορεί να μην εφαρμόστηκαν πολύ αυστηρά οι κανονισμοί, αλλά εφαρμόστηκαν το ίδιο για όλους.

Όσο για τον Γιάννη Βελούδο, ήταν απο τις εντυπωσιακότερες παρουσίες του αγώνα. Το κάθισμά του ήταν στην ουσία βαθύτερο από την προβλεπόμενη παράλληλη θέση των μηρών, αλλά η τεχνική του δεν ήταν η καλύτερη καθώς έπαιρνε σημαντικό βάρος με τη μέση και ήταν επικίνδυνο. 

Αξίζει να ανφέρουμε ότι κανείς αθλητής δεν παραπονέθηκε για την εφαρμογή των κανονισμών καθώς θεωρώ ότι όλοι αισθάνθηκαν ίσης μεταχείρησης και απόλαυσαν πάνω από όλα το κλίμα και την παρέα βάζοντας στην άρκη προσωπικούς εγωισμούς επιδόσεων. Αυτό ήταν η μεγαλύτερη επιτυχία για μένα  :03. Thumb up: 

ΜΒ

----------


## Dreiko

*Η ατακα που ηταν ολα τα λεφτα και που ειχα λιωσει και εκεινη τη στιγμη και τωρα που τη ξανακουσα:* :03. Bowdown: 

*Βελουδος:*Μεσα σκατα τα παντα....!
*Πανος:*Παμε!Σκατα...ολα μεσα....ΠΑΜΕ!!!


Το ειχα ξαναγραψει αλλα αξιζει να ξαναγραψω πως ο Βελουδος ειναι ψυχαρα!!!!! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## basiadim

εγω να πω οτι ελευθερο squat δεν ειχα κανει ποτε στην ζωη μου... δεν ετυχε ουτε στο γυμναστηριο που παω να εχει ουτε στα αλλα που πηγαινω... οποτε μια χαρα τα πηγα για πρωτη φορα... αλλα μην ξεχνατε οτι ειναι δυσκολο και παγκο με επαναληψεις και μεγιστες μετα και squat επαναληψεις παλι και πιο μετα μεγιστες.... ειναι πολυ κουραστικο που πρωτο παει το αιμα??? πανω η κατω???.... μην τα βλεπετε απεξω οτι ολα ειναι ευκολα... τουλαχιστον εγω και σαν γυναικα που ειμαι θα μπορουσα να τα παω καλυτερα... σηκωσα 120 κιλα στον παγκο και 130 squat δεν επιτρεπεται :01. Unsure: !!!! του χρονου θα δουμε πρωτα ο θεος...   :05. Biceps:

----------


## Eddie

> Σχετικά με την τεχνική, πολλές επαναλήψεις αθλητών δεν μέτρησαν τελικά ενώ τις εκτελούσαν γιατί δεν ήταν αρκετά χαμηλές ή ήταν πολύ γρήγορες. Φαίνεται και στο βίντεο αυτό.
> Μπορεί να μην εφαρμόστηκαν πολύ αυστηρά οι κανονισμοί, αλλά εφαρμόστηκαν το ίδιο για όλους.
> 
> Όσο για τον Γιάννη Βελούδο, ήταν απο τις εντυπωσιακότερες παρουσίες του αγώνα. Το κάθισμά του ήταν στην ουσία βαθύτερο από την προβλεπόμενη παράλληλη θέση των μηρών, αλλά η τεχνική του δεν ήταν η καλύτερη καθώς έπαιρνε σημαντικό βάρος με τη μέση και ήταν επικίνδυνο. 
> 
> Αξίζει να ανφέρουμε ότι κανείς αθλητής δεν παραπονέθηκε για την εφαρμογή των κανονισμών καθώς θεωρώ ότι όλοι αισθάνθηκαν ίσης μεταχείρησης και απόλαυσαν πάνω από όλα το κλίμα και την παρέα βάζοντας στην άρκη προσωπικούς εγωισμούς επιδόσεων. Αυτό ήταν η μεγαλύτερη επιτυχία για μένα 
> 
> ΜΒ


Ναι Πανο,ετσι ακριβως ειναι.Πεσαν οι κανονισμοι για να υπαρχει ενας μπουσουλας,απο κει και περα νομιζω οτι κανατε το καλυτερο μιας και δεν εχουμε να κανουμε με powerlifters αλλα με απλους ασκουμενους.Ακουστηκαν και οι ακυρωμενες,ειδικα του mergy ηταν αρκετες.

Ο Βελουδος δουλευει πολυ hip drive που μετα απο καποιες επαναληψεις ειναι φυσιολογικο να κουραστει η μεση πρωτα,την εχω παθει κι εγω πολλες φορες ετσι..να νιωθω οτι οι τετρακεφαλοι τραβανε αλλα η μεση οχι,γι αυτο και αλλαξα τεχνικη.Παλικαρι απ τα λιγα παντως,τα δωσε ολα!!

----------


## Muscleboss

Κατηγορίες OPEN Powerlifting

Bench Press & Squat (Βίντεο από επιλεγμένες προσπάθειες)  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

Τελικά το καλύτερο είχε μείνει για το τέλος  :01. Smile:

----------


## Dreiko

> Τελικά το καλύτερο είχε μείνει για το τέλος


οντως νασσερ.... :03. Thumb up: 


@noz1989:ορεστη την ειχες ακουσει αλα kai με τη κουκουλα?? :01. Razz:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Ligthweigth baby  :05. Squat:

----------


## noz1989

> οντως νασσερ....
> 
> 
> @noz1989:ορεστη την ειχες ακουσει αλα kai με τη κουκουλα??


xexexe!!!οχι ρε απλα τοση ωρα που καθομουν δεν ηθελα να κρυωσω μπας και κρατουσα ζεστο το σωμα μου! ασε που βαριομουν να την βγαλω....

Kai greene και τα μυαλα στα καγκελα.... :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## geo28

Εγω παντως στα σκουωτ μονο μια μοικανα του σποτερ εβλεπα.. :01. Smile: 
παγκος πολυ καλη εκτελεση και απ'τους δυο που εκαναν τα 170,ουτε bounce,ουτε τπτ..περιμενα και  180 με βαση του 
ποσο ευκολη φανηκε η προσπαθεια ,εστω απο εναν απ τους δυο..

----------


## noz1989

> Εγω παντως στα σκουωτ μονο μια μοικανα του σποτερ εβλεπα..


 ανεμιζε η χαιτη του dreiko ανεμελα!!!! :08. Turtle:

----------


## 72K

> Εγω παντως στα σκουωτ μονο μια μοικανα του σποτερ εβλεπα..
> παγκος πολυ καλη εκτελεση και απ'τους δυο που εκαναν τα 170,ουτε bounce,ουτε τπτ..περιμενα και  180 με βαση του 
> ποσο ευκολη φανηκε η προσπαθεια ,εστω απο εναν απ τους δυο..


Ο ένας όμως σήκωσε τον ποπό του από τον πάγκο... :01. Wink:

----------


## Eddie

Μπραβο και παλι..καταπληκτικη δουλεια  :03. Clap: 




> παγκος πολυ καλη εκτελεση και απ'τους δυο που εκαναν τα 170,ουτε bounce,ουτε τπτ..περιμενα και  180 με βαση του 
> ποσο ευκολη φανηκε η προσπαθεια ,εστω απο εναν απ τους δυο..


Απ ολους βασικα,ακομα και απ τον Κοκλα στα 140!Ολοι φανηκε να τα εχουν ευκολα τα κιλα,δε πιεστηκε κανεις 100%,σιγουρα επρεπε να αφησουν μεγαλυτερα κιλα για την 3η προσπαθεια αρκετοι.Καλα ο Αγγελοπουλος ειναι τραινο,με την ευκολια που σηκωσε τα 170 παιζει να ειχε και 190 εκεινη τη μερα..στα 180 παραλιγο θα σηκωνε και τον παγκο μαζι!!χαχαχα..ατυχια μεγαλη,πολυ σπασιμο να βρουνε στον παγκο τα κιλα.Πολυ καλη εκτελεση ο Αγγελοπουλος..




> Ο ένας όμως σήκωσε τον ποπό του από τον πάγκο...


Ναι,ο νικητης.Βασικα bounce μπορει να μην ειδαμε,αλλα κανεις δεν εμεινε κατω για 1 δευτερολεπτο,και καλα εκαναν δλδ γιατι για να μεινουν κατω θα επρεπε να ριξουν απο 20 κιλα ο καθενας.Πορωση το βιντεο..μπραβο παιδια  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Dreiko

> ανεμιζε η χαιτη του dreiko ανεμελα!!!!


 :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## chro

Μπράβο σε όλους τους αθλητές!
Εμένα στα squat μου άρεσε η εκτέλεση από τον ΑΗΜΕΤ ΜΑΗMUTI. Επίσης και η Βάσια Δημητράκη μέχρι τη στιγμή που έχασε τη λαβή (επήλθε κόπωση) δούλευε ωραία τους αγκώνες της.

Στο bench press, πολύ καλός ο Σταματόπουλος και όλοι όσοι διαγωνίστηκαν σε max επίδοση!

----------


## GURU S.

Μπραβο σε ολα τα παιδια.Πολυ σωστα δεν προβληθηκε στο βιντεο η ατυχης προσπαθεια μου,δεν θα μου αρεσε να το δω.Αξιολογοι οι 2 πρωτοι στον παγκο ,ο καθενας για διαφορετικους λογους, ο πρωτος στα καθισματα και η Βασια.Καλη συνεχεια σε ολους και ραντεβου (σαν θεατης) στον επομενο διαγωνισμο.

----------


## guidestar74

> Μπραβο και παλι..καταπληκτικη δουλεια 
> 
> 
> 
> Απ ολους βασικα,ακομα και απ τον Κοκλα στα 140!Ολοι φανηκε να τα εχουν ευκολα τα κιλα,δε πιεστηκε κανεις 100%,σιγουρα επρεπε να αφησουν μεγαλυτερα κιλα για την 3η προσπαθεια αρκετοι.Καλα ο Αγγελοπουλος ειναι τραινο,με την ευκολια που σηκωσε τα 170 παιζει να ειχε και 190 εκεινη τη μερα..στα 180 παραλιγο θα σηκωνε και τον παγκο μαζι!!χαχαχα..ατυχια μεγαλη,πολυ σπασιμο να βρουνε στον παγκο τα κιλα.Πολυ καλη εκτελεση ο Αγγελοπουλος..
> 
> 
> 
> Ναι,ο νικητης.Βασικα bounce μπορει να μην ειδαμε,αλλα κανεις δεν εμεινε κατω για 1 δευτερολεπτο,και καλα εκαναν δλδ γιατι για να μεινουν κατω θα επρεπε να ριξουν απο 20 κιλα ο καθενας.Πορωση το βιντεο..μπραβο παιδια


..καλησπερα ανετα προσωπικα μενω κατω κ 2-3'' σε οποιαδηποτε κιλα κανω max γιατι ετσι εχω μαθει να κανω προπονηση ωστε να μην τραυματιζομαι κ ετσι αλλωστε ειναι το σωστο στο powerlifting,αφου πρωτα ακουμπησεις την μπαρα στο στηθος κ επειτα ο κριτης σου δινει 'go' για το ανεβασμα..φαινεται πανευκολα αλλωστε αν καποιος εχει την επαναληψη απο το αρνητικο αργο που κατεβαζει τα κιλα (κ εννοειται χωρις bounce)..ναι ολοι σχεδον σηκωνουν λιγο την μεση κ την λεκανη οπου σ' εμενα προσωπικα φαινεται λιγο παραπανω αλλα ειναι φυσικο οταν εισαι εντελως κρυος με παγκο οπου πρωτη φορα καθεσαι κ υπαρχει ο φοβος τραβηγματος του πλατυ ραχιαιου μυ..τελος τα 180kg. λογο εντονου πονου στην αριστερη πλευρα του δελτοειδη μυ τα φρεναρα ελαχιστα εκατοστα πριν ακουμπησουν το στηθος κ τα σηκωσα αρκετα ευκολα νομιζω..βεβαια τα συμπερασματα δικα σας..
Ο Αγγελοπουλος φοβερος μου αρεσε το βλεμμα κ η θεληση του..!!
..Αnyway συγχαρητηρια σε ολα τα παιδια κ τους δημιουργους του Εvent περασαμε υπεροχα και πανω απ' ολα με σεβασμο ο ενας στον αλλο..!!

----------


## Polyneikos

*Κατηγορία -85kg, Bench Press 80kg - Μax Reps*





*1080HD,Full screen*

----------


## procop

> *Κατηγορία -85kg, Bench Press 80kg - Μax Reps*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1080HD,Full screen*


πολυ καλη δουλεια..ευχαριστουμε :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

*ΕΦΗΒΟΙ BENCH PRESS MAX REPS*




*1080HD,Full screen*

----------


## TheWorst

> *ΕΦΗΒΟΙ BENCH PRESS MAX REPS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1080HD,Full screen*


Ο δευτερος ειναι ο tolis93??  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## tolis93

> Ο δευτερος ειναι ο tolis93??


ποιος μαλακας ξεκιναει με μισες επαναληψεις κ χανει ισσοροπια?ε αυτος ειμαι :01. Mr. Green:  τελικα δε το γλειτωσα το παγο...τον πεθανα τον ωμο :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Chris92

> ποιος μαλακας ξεκιναει με μισες επαναληψεις κ χανει ισσοροπια?ε αυτος ειμαι τελικα δε το γλειτωσα το παγο...τον πεθανα τον ωμο


για ποιο φουστη λογο το κανες αυτο? :01. Unsure:

----------


## tolis93

> για ποιο φουστη λογο το κανες αυτο?


γιατι πασχω απο πολλα ψυχολογικα προβληματα επιμονης κ προσμονης :01. Mr. Green:  απλα για συμμετοχη.δε περιμενα να χειροτερεψει ο ωμος τοσο νταξει. δε βαριεσαι απο βδομαδα καλα θα μαι πιστευω οποτε σιγα :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## procop

> ποιος μαλακας ξεκιναει με μισες επαναληψεις κ χανει ισσοροπια?ε αυτος ειμαι τελικα δε το γλειτωσα το παγο...τον πεθανα τον ωμο


επιασες πολυ ανοιχτα την μπαρα,και ειναι λογικα να τα δει ολα ο δελτοειδης...την επομενη φορα θα τα πας καλυτερα

----------


## tolis93

> επιασες πολυ ανοιχτα την μπαρα,και ειναι λογικα να τα δει ολα ο δελτοειδης...την επομενη φορα θα τα πας καλυτερα


δε βολευει πιο μεσα ρ συ.εχω μακρυα χερια κ με πιο κλειστη λαβη για να ακουμπησει στηθος η μπαρα βρισκω με αγκωνες πατωμα :01. Mr. Green:  με ηδη τραυματισμενο πηγα.δε το τραυματισα εκει.

----------


## No Fear

> δε βολευει πιο μεσα ρ συ.εχω μακρυα χερια κ με πιο κλειστη λαβη για να ακουμπησει στηθος η μπαρα βρισκω με αγκωνες πατωμα με ηδη τραυματισμενο πηγα.δε το τραυματισα εκει.


Mην μασας,την επομενη φορα θα τα πας καλυτερα!
Περαστικα για τον ωμο σου Τολη!

----------


## tolis93

> Mην μασας,την επομενη φορα θα τα πας καλυτερα!
> Περαστικα για τον ωμο σου Τολη!


 thnx.appreciate it... πως κ πως το περιμενω το επομενο ατλας βασικα.ολοι μας νομιζω

----------


## exkaliber

> thnx.appreciate it... πως κ πως το περιμενω το επομενο ατλας βασικα.ολοι μας νομιζω


ευγε νεε μου  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## chro

> *Mην μασας*,την επομενη φορα θα τα πας καλυτερα!
> Περαστικα για τον ωμο σου Τολη!


Και ειδικά μη μασάς τσίχλα! Είναι επικίνδυνο.

----------


## No Fear

> Και ειδικά μη μασάς τσίχλα! Είναι επικίνδυνο.


Σωστα,γιατι με το ζορι,μπορει να την καταπιεις! :01. Smile:

----------


## Polyneikos

Ισως και αυριο να ειναι ετοιμο το βιντεο όλης της κατηγορίας  +85 bench Press Max Reps. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Bench Press + 85kg Max Reps

**

*

----------


## NASSER

Πιστεύω ο μέγιστος αριθμός επαναλήψεων στο πάγκο, ανεβάζει περισσότερο την αδρεναλίνη απ'οτι ο διαγωνισμός στην μια επαάληψη με μέγιστα κιλά  :01. Smile:

----------


## tasos2

> Πιστεύω ο μέγιστος αριθμός επαναλήψεων στο πάγκο, ανεβάζει περισσότερο την αδρεναλίνη απ'οτι ο διαγωνισμός στην μια επαάληψη με μέγιστα κιλά


Mπααα...

----------


## TheWorst

> Πιστεύω ο μέγιστος αριθμός επαναλήψεων στο πάγκο, ανεβάζει περισσότερο την αδρεναλίνη απ'οτι ο διαγωνισμός στην μια επαάληψη με μέγιστα κιλά


Απο πια αποψη ?
Το οτι κραταει μεγαλυτερο διαστημα υποθετω..
Ολα εχουν την γοητεια τους.
Και στην μια επαναληψη ειναι το αν θα συκωσεις το μεγιστο αυτο βαρος (δλδ η αγωνια ειναι μεγαλυτερη απο πριν,ενω στις επαναληψεις ξερεις οτι ο διαγωνιζομενος θα κανει 5-10-20 αλλα σιγουρα θα συκωσει μερικες φορες)

----------


## beefmeup

ε,καλα τωρα περι ορεξεως..μην κατσουμε να το αναλυσουμε. :08. Turtle: 

ο λογος που το εγραψε ο νασσερ,κ τεινω να συμφωνησω ειναι οτι στην μια επαναληψη παει μια κ εξω..
στις πολλες υπαρχει αγωνια για το τελικο αποτελεσμα,κ ειδικα οταν τα σκορ ειναι κοντα μεταξυ τους..
χωρια το οτι,το κλιμα εμψυχωσης ειναι κατα πολυ πιο "γηπεδικο" στις πολλες..οποτε συμβαλει στην ολη φαση..

τεσπα,οποιος ηταν παρων καταλαβαινει τι θελω να πω..
αλλα κ παλι οπως εγραψα,οπως την βρισκει κανεις..

----------


## GURU S.

Οi επαναληψεις με τοσο λιγα κιλα (90)ειναι πιο πολυ θεμα αντοχης,η μια επαναληψη θεμα δυναμης.

----------


## NASSER

> ε,καλα τωρα περι ορεξεως..μην κατσουμε να το αναλυσουμε.
> 
> ο λογος που το εγραψε ο νασσερ,κ τεινω να συμφωνησω ειναι οτι στην μια επαναληψη παει μια κ εξω..
> στις πολλες υπαρχει αγωνια για το τελικο αποτελεσμα,κ ειδικα οταν τα σκορ ειναι κοντα μεταξυ τους..
> χωρια το οτι,το κλιμα εμψυχωσης ειναι κατα πολυ πιο "γηπεδικο" στις πολλες..οποτε συμβαλει στην ολη φαση..
> 
> τεσπα,οποιος ηταν παρων καταλαβαινει τι θελω να πω..
> αλλα κ παλι οπως εγραψα,οπως την βρισκει κανεις..


Πολύ σωστά το κατάλαβες Διονύση  :03. Thumb up: 
Με το ανάλογο κλίμα, και ο ίδιος ο αθλούμενος δεν μπορεί να υπολογίσει τα όρια του είτε κάνει μια είτε πολλές. Και ναι μεν περι ορέξεως έχει να κάνει το θέμα, αλλά αναφερόμενος στο event όποιος ήταν παρόν θα αντιλαμβανόταν αυτό που είπαμε.

----------


## morbit_killer

Αν κρίνω απο το video  τελικο βάρος ήταν τα 180 κιλά , με βάση αυτά καλά τα πήγαμε στο 1ο ΑΤΛΑΣ

----------


## MusclesOfShadow

> *ΕΦΗΒΟΙ BENCH PRESS MAX REPS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1080HD,Full screen*


 Ο πρωτος ποιος ηταν? Με την πορτοκαλι? Πριν τον Τολη?
(Τολη μια χαρα τα πγες δικιε μ)

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos

*1080HD,Full screen*

----------


## Polyneikos

*1080HD,Full screen*

----------


## Polyneikos

*1080HD,Full screen*

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Eddie

Ωραια πραγματα!!Γι αυτα τα 2 περιμενα..  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

Υ.Γ. Ο noz1989 ειχε γαματη τεχνικη στα 120,πολυ καλος  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## noz1989

> Ωραια πραγματα!!Γι αυτα τα 2 περιμενα.. 
> 
> Υ.Γ. Ο noz1989 ειχε γαματη τεχνικη στα 120,πολυ καλος


Thank you boy!!!
 Χρονια Πολλα κιολας για χτες!!!! :02. Welcome:

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Κωνσταντινος 7

:03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 


> *1080HD,Full screen*

----------


## Polyneikos

Σε ποιον από ολους που ειναι στο βιντεο απευθυνονται τα  :03. Thumb up: ;  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## vaggan

βλεποντας τα βιντεο ολων των αθλητων της κατηγοριας bench press open στο you tube,  o αθλητης που με εντυπωσιασε φοβερα ηταν ο igiwy antony ο οποιος ηταν σαφως ο πιο λεπτοκαμωμενος ο ψηλοτερος της κατηγοριας με πολυ μακρυα χερια.πιεσε 150 ευκολα και πιστευω οτι ειχε και τα 160 για εμενα ισως ο καλυτερος παρολο που στα χαρτια πλασαρεται εκτος :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:

----------

